# Custom contest!!!!!!!!



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey let's have a custom contest. I'll run it through th end of Nov. Post a pic. here of your favorite custom. It has to be a custom that you built. If you want to build one for the contest that's up to you. Please refrain from commenting on the customs until the end of the contest. Then I'll start another thread for everyone to vote. Whoever wins I'll send a couple small slot related prizez to. If enough people participate, I want to see lots of customs! One custom per person. This contest is for everyone here! I'll post my favorite custom too. Mine is not elligable to win so don't vote for me please!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Here it is. I know some of you have seen it before. I built this car for a customer. She was hard to let go. There's an in-process pic. too.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Some of you did already seen it, my Herbie fitting a 440-X2 narrow chassis





I've also done recently an Tow truck with a plastic unknown base made in China, fitting an AFX Specialty chassis




And currently working on another car, if it will be finished before the end of contest, I'll post it of course


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/Picture001.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/Picture005.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/Picture006.jpg


I guess I'll have to enter this car... you've seen it before.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

VJ - Even though I saw that hot rod on the original thread, I am still impressed with your craftsmanship. I love that Willys too. It makes it hard to post a pic of one of mine.
Jim


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words Jim... and please post your stuff, don't worry about it. Besides, it can't really be a contest with no appointed judges or prizes, so again... post the pics!

As for the Hot Rod, I'm starting another one soon. I just ordered up some of the missing parts. They take so much work to finish that I've put it aside until I clear my work bench of the other projects in progress. 

I may have to enter a few more into the contest. Building customs is my main focus these days. I love it. To get such nice feedback on them only serves to motivate me.. so watch out... anymore kind worlds and I'll fill this forum with pics. 

hehehehe


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Howmet Turbine Car*

Here is a 1/24 slot car I built from an MPC model kit. It is powered by a K&B Super Challenger motor on a Dynamic chassis. With the wheels and tires that are on it in the picture it wasn't very competitive, but they look great! (OW! That hurts patting myself on the back!) When I switched to less scale appearing silicone tires it flew! And handled well!

























Marty


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Here are three of my favorite old school NASCAR MOPARS!  rr


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Here are a few customs. dont count me in on the contest just tossing a few old customs at you guys and the for the newbees










custum turbine










Cab over engine fire truck


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Willys Four Door










And The Reaper


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)




----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Hey MT when ever you need to borrow the Reaper just let me know .anytime


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

cool stuff MR Willy!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Some of you have seen these, some haven't

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/CUSTOM40FORDCOUPE.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/forumbelair1.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/purple40coupe.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/CADDYFORUM.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/hotrod2.jpg


http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/customrod.jpg


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

That is just bad ass dude...


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

VJ, does your last post pics are plastic car that you've painted and detailled or die-cast already painted that you've mounted on chassis ??


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

All right VJ now you just stop teasing us. Those cars are awesome. I especially like the 1st, 2nd, and 4th pictures. Are these on tjet chassis'? And of course you HAVE to reveal the source.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Good to see you back on the board Kevin! Still some great customs.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

some great looking cars videojimmy


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

oops, I just read the "one per customer" disclaimer in the original post

Sorry about that... does this mean I'm disqualified?


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

No your not disqualified. I just want to see everyone's favorite out of their own customs.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

So many questions... Some of the cars are plastic, some are die-cast. Some have T-jets chassis, some don't. The Bel Air and the Yellow/Black Coupe have Tomy Super Gplus chassis. Lately I've been into modifying chassis to fit into cars, even if it mean cutting the motor and rear gear assemebly out and building a new front end. 

Tomorrow, after I get a hair cut, I'll be fitting an old school AFX g-plus chassis into another Dash Cheetah. It's so easy and it looks great. I highly recommend it. 

As for which is my favorite... I can't pick just one. If anyone needs a specific question answered on a particular car just cut and paste the link to the car into your post. I'm more than happy to share the info.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*"Pimp my ride !" --My entry*

" So ya' wanna' be a playa', on the HO track,
Ya gotta pimp it out, & get it strack !
So trick it out ,& do yo' thing !
So add on some of that bling-bling ! Yo !"

With all apologies to Xibit

Cheers, Neal :dude:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Right up my alley..*

I made it back to the board just in time.I like custom contests. :thumbsup: 
Here it goes. My entry for your contest. How about a radical tow truck at your service...  








The body started life as a tyco 86 firebird. Roof moved up front for radical look,engine is from a JL 1/64 diecast kit,The wrecker boom is scratch built,sits on a set of aluminum rims from the parts box and a HP2 chassis.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Gear Buster?*

Was that Tow Truck a Firebird in a past life?  
Great job....
I am all thumbs on that sort of thing...
Scott


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Here is my custom Porsche 962 Tomy (yes ! I'm a GTP addict... :freak: )


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

COol truck Gear Buster... how about some details? 
Any pics of the underside?


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

More details added to post...
Enjoy.
GB


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Gearbuster,
Nice looking truck. Guess you could have painted it red and called it a FireTruck too. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

Aawwwesome werk gear buster!!!!!!!!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

RED?????? Firetruck?????
Hmmmmmmm..... Could be an idea...
Put out the fire and hook'er up...


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Great work all . . .*

hoslotfrance, very nice job on the 962, interesting color of red done . . .

gear buster, I thought I had an imagination, looks very trick, even "tail" at end of roof . . .

volvo1:1, how did you manage gold paint in surround, like rear around window? Is it a Bentley?

mtyoder, humm, very nicely done to one of my favs, Willys. Wheels are just right too. Really like them too.

zanza, great details on the Bug. Truck looks like a winner too . . .

VJ, is this a kit bash body? Seems posts are cut thin, more like real. If so, great work . . .

Marty, 1/24 more my speed as in "can do." Nicely done, driver looks real. I work with 1/32, and marvel at what some do to HO works. Nice touch the wheels and knock offs.

roadrner, Petty era stuff. Noticed "green" on the white one. Remember, I'm not a HO type, so stupid questions will be. Is the green color of the windscreen and so forth? Great details, graphics and all.

mrwillysgasser, love the Firetruck. You have a great imagination, and are very creative. Love the Reaper and all your rides . . .

VJ, very nice adaptations. In HO, how well do die cast metal perform? Are they too heavy? 

Don't get here as often as I'd like. Am a 1/32 type. You guys and your HO cars are truly great stuff. I marvel at how some can work with models that small. I have enough problems with 1/32. 

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

scratch said:


> roadrner, Petty era stuff. Noticed "green" on the white one. Remember, I'm not a HO type, so stupid questions will be. Is the green color of the windscreen and so forth? Great details, graphics and all.
> 
> Jas


Scratch,
Yes it's green. For some reason, Aurora made them that color for a variant of the Charger. :freak: rr


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Astounded . . .*

rr, thanks for the reply . . .

Am still astounded at what these guys do with HO . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey JAS... on the die casts, some models are heaveir than others as different companmies use different grades of metal. Cheaper cars tend to be lighter. I also dremel out alot of weight from the inside of the body. 

then there's the type of chassis you run. A Marchon, Tomy or Life Like chassis will move any die cast around the track and still be MUCH faster than a T-jet. They run about as fast as a Magna Traction. Tuff ones chassis move the car quickly enough to fling it off the track, but you won't win any races with it.


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

Here is one for the custom contest. It is the first nostalgia drag car I have for the 1964 Dodge 330 body. Just finished it last night while watching the world series. I had to go with the "original Ramchargers candymatic" for the first one, but I also have over a dozen more in the works for this body.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

*Ford Anglia 105*

This is a die-cast conversion, tight fitting around a CurveHugger chassis.
Picture don't really show it, but I've managed to retain the dashboard and the right hand drive wheel(english car....)


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

here's another LITTLE RED WAGON

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/redwagon3front.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/redwagon3l-side.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/redwagon3rear.jpg

I put this one up for sale on ebay


This will be #3 out of no more than 10 that I'll be making up. I expect to keep 3 or 4 and sell the others. Each is a little different from the others. This one has a big chrome engine and chrome side pipes.


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Krazy Kustomers ! :wave: 

Now some G+ F1 cars...
First : The March 741 from SCI . I wanted an early 74 season Hans Stück car. I have fitted the Lola T 330 airbox on it.










Second : So I had the original SCI March airbox... I realized the Alan Jones Lola T 332 F5000. Rear wing from a Blaupunkt Tomy (ugly Porsche) with photoetched sides. Decals from an old 1/43 kit (yellowed...)










These cars are not finished (mirrors , pilots , rear end...)


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

hoslotfrance said:


> Here is my custom Porsche 962 Tomy (yes ! I'm a GTP addict... :freak: )


Nice, What others have you done?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

HOslotfrance... wow, those look great! very nicely done


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks but nothing finished....










From back to front :
-datsun 280Z and Mazda RX7 : strong contenders in the early 80's IMSA GTO (IMSA: the best ever road racing serie !). :thumbsup: 
-resin block : will be a Spice 88 Group C2.(I'm so lazy !)
-Blaupunkt ugly European Tomy : will be a Courage Group C. The only use possible for this beauty ?  
-Toyota Minolta : will be an unuasal all red car with "esso" sponsoring . The real car was a 1991 "all japan championship" contender . Lookin for a pic of the complete car...  (not the red and white denso car !)

That's in the pipeline..... :wave:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

hoslotfrance said:


> Thanks but nothing finished....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean this:



















Did you know that the Toyoya 89CV sometimes raced with the rear wheels covered in?





















Deane


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank's for the pics ! It's this one . If you know a link with others Japanese unusual color shemes...  

Covered wheels : I've noticed them in " World sportscar racing 89" , the book of Gustav Büssing and Ulriech Upietz . Mainly in japan and also at Donington .
This Toyota is the most efficient Group.C body in HO . Improving aerodynamics could make it unbeatable...


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Some work in perspective Francois, no excuses now you got the picture 

If you go to the page where Deane has found the pics there are some more

http://nohashi.hp.infoseek.co.jp/Photo.htm


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Merci Zanza . What a lucky link !

I've found this one for Japanese exotic GTP liveries:
http://www.kuni-photo.com/ 

I'm completely mad with the GroupC/GTP area... :freak:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

hoslotfrance said:


> Thank's for the pics ! It's this one . If you know a link with others Japanese unusual color shemes...
> 
> Covered wheels : I've noticed them in " World sportscar racing 89" , the book of Gustav Büssing and Ulriech Upietz . Mainly in japan and also at Donington .
> This Toyota is the most efficient Group.C body in HO . Improving aerodynamics could make it unbeatable...


If you know of Helenwheels8, they are planning to do the body (both with and without the spats) and I'm tracking down 1/20th and 1/24th decals to be reduced....


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Problem will be getting/making narrow rear wheels....

Apologies for hi-jacking this thread by the way!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> If you know of Helenwheels8, they are planning to do the body (both with and without the spats) and I'm tracking down 1/20th and 1/24th decals to be reduced....


 Hey Montoya, I already had Patto reduce the Tamiya model Minolta and Taka-Q decals for HO. Check his site.

'doba


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Hey Montoya, I already had Patto reduce the Tamiya model Minolta and Taka-Q decals for HO. Check his site.
> 
> 'doba


really?
I always find his site a drag to look through, so much stuff and never quite sure where to look (M for Minolta, T for Toyota for example) - do you have a link?

Still need to get some Denso decals ordered and sent though.


dw


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

I have the original Tamiya 1/24th Taka-Q decal sheet if you need it ?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

hoslotfrance said:


> I have the original Tamiya 1/24th Taka-Q decal sheet if you need it ?


Patto does HO already I have just discovered (thanks Doba).
The one we really need is the Denso car, keep an eye out for Studio 27 decals.


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Prolific! Don't you guys have jobs?*

videojimmy, Got ya, Dremel out good deal of insides probably cuts weight in half, makes sense. I do it to some plastic cars, why not metal ones. Unfortunately in 1/32 would still be too heavy. But makes sense in HO, since the over powering of HO cars is even more so than in 1/32. Hence can handle the "weight." 

Just wish 1/32 had the selection, HO and 1/24 have ... about 394 billion model kit selections at last count.

GM454, Remember you at a forum ... that is no longer, too bad. You posted about a ride I posted there. I have a prodigious memory for such things. Now, if I only could remember those female things women get excited about, involving dates, and times of year. Love you striped Dodge, by the way. Sits way up like real ones did. Did you detail stuff like window surrounds?

zanza, Great little conversion. Love the flat paint. I'm not Rally savvy, so assume this little ride was a Rally car?

videojimmy, You're prodigious as my memory for off beat stuff is. Did you do all the details? Little Red Wagon is always a top choice, can never go wrong with it. Very nicely done . . .

hoslotfrance, Really like your 70's [think I'm right] era open wheelers. Number 64 is very clean, with great details . . .

hoslotfrance again, Goodness, you guys are prolific, are you not? Some pipeline, as on your other cars, great details. Actually owned two of the cars your doing. They are not amongst the last three unfortunately. Hope to see them when you're done with them.

Well, well . . . this is a very active little thread, stupid pun intended. Though not my scale, I'm thoroughly enjoying your cars and the give & take. 

VJ, may have started me thinking about taking a 1/32 metal car and Dremeling it out to lighten it enough to run decently on a track. Should only take about about what? two years . . . 

As usual ... good show all . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

volvo1:1, how did you manage gold paint in surround, like rear around window? Is it a Bentley?


Cheers,
Jas[/QUOTE]


The car is a Bentley that I developed from a Lionel Bentley HO body. I added LL Porsche' wheelwells,tyco pipes & modified the grill on the prototype.The rest is my re-sculpting.It is then cast in resin in a rubber mold.It runs on a JLTO chassis. I call it the "Bentley Intimidator"
The gold paint is using a lot of skill with a thin tipped brush.


Regards, Neal :dude:


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*The gold paint is using a lot of skill with a thin tipped brush.*

volvo1:1

"The gold paint is using a lot of skill with a thin tipped brush."

This is _free _ hand? If so, you got me there . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jas... I see lots of 1/32 cars I'd like to make into slots, but at this time my focus is on HO. Someday, I'll get into 1/32 scale. It seems easier to work with and more possiblities for customizing

I get the red wagons clean. I paint them, make the glass, find better chrome engines to fit in and then add the decals... which I get from Pattos


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

hoslotfrance said:


> Thank's for the pics ! It's this one . If you know a link with others Japanese unusual color shemes...
> 
> Covered wheels : I've noticed them in " World sportscar racing 89" , the book of Gustav Büssing and Ulriech Upietz . Mainly in japan and also at Donington .
> This Toyota is the most efficient Group.C body in HO . Improving aerodynamics could make it unbeatable...


I think this page has EVERY Toyota??

http://www.gtplanet.net/forum/showthread.php?t=74545&page=9

such as:


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Great find Montoya....

Where's the Tenoras ?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

zanza said:


> Great find Montoya....
> 
> Where's the Tenoras ?


Good point!

Found these on another site:



















Both are 89CVs


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Some exotic Toyota (often under other brand's name...)


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

hoslotfrance said:


> Some exotic Toyota (often under other brand's name...)


decals for this 88cv (or close), too big but Patto will reduce:

http://hobbyworld.aoshima-bk.co.jp/scripts/hw/seeke.aspx?seek_code=SDO382


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Montoya1 , do you have any idea about what to create with the ugly European lighted Tomy Jaguar group C ?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

you can get the same rims on the blue dunlap car from MEV, Vincent makes tham and they're sweet!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

hoslotfrance said:


> Montoya1 , do you have any idea about what to create with the ugly European lighted Tomy Jaguar group C ?


Ford C100?


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

yes , the Vincent wheels BBS type are a real hit for the major end 70's and 80's racing cars.

For the European Tomy jaguar , I've found this Simpson C2 (Silverstone 1986).


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

This Simpson C2 is uglier (if it was possible) than the european Tomy lighted Jaguar LOL


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes !  It's one of the strangest C2 entrant in the world Endurance championship...
Only one race , the idea was to sell a kit car based on Chevron parts.

If somebody could identify the sponsor on the front end ?


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Just a Bump Draft.
Any other custom builders out there...
Class in 10 min. for leading and cutting 101..
lots of great looking cars you guys. Glad to see more of the custom work coming out of the wood work.. HHHHmmm wooden slotcars....turn marshal safe...lol


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*March 240*

Not quite finished but needing to take a break from it...I still have to paint and install the driver and the rear engine and cowling covers. Will not be finished before the deadline so I enter her as is..lol...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Coach! That car is da'BOMB! It looks like the 1:1 pic you showed me last night! I can hardly wait to see it completed!:thumbsup:


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh God ! I'm six wheels under...


----------



## CrazySlotter (Oct 7, 2006)

A very interesting definition of a six wheeler.It looks great.
Regards Stefan


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

with just a little more effort, you can get all 4 rear wheels driven by the motor

like this...
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/CUSTOM4WHEELREARCU.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/6chass.jpg


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> with just a little more effort, you can get all 4 rear wheels driven by the motor
> 
> like this...
> http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/CUSTOM4WHEELREARCU.jpg
> ...



Thanks Vj I knew there were pics around of 4 driven wheels but I could not remeber who did it...Will give that a go. I also want to do a williams 6 wheeler. both were much better ideas then the Tyrell even if the tyrell is way cooler..lol...


Coach


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Who won?
Marty


mtyoder said:


> Hey let's have a custom contest. I'll run it through th end of Nov. Post a pic. here of your favorite custom. It has to be a custom that you built. If you want to build one for the contest that's up to you. Please refrain from commenting on the customs until the end of the contest. Then I'll start another thread for everyone to vote. Whoever wins I'll send a couple small slot related prizez to. If enough people participate, I want to see lots of customs! One custom per person. This contest is for everyone here! I'll post my favorite custom too. Mine is not elligable to win so don't vote for me please!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Well, here's the deal. The post kinda turned into GTP chat. I hope your not upset, but it really didn't turn out the way I hoped. SORRY and thanks to everyone that participated! Maybe I'll try this again after the holidays!


----------

